# Oscillating Sander Recommendation



## vtgaryw (Dec 11, 2016)

Anyone have a recommendation for a relatively low cost bench top oscillator?  It's not anything I'll use a ton, so I don't want to spend too much on it.

Txs

Gary


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Skie_M (Dec 11, 2016)

Uhh ... chuck a drum sander drum in your drill press or lathe and go at it ... have fun!


----------



## Charlie_W (Dec 11, 2016)

My first choice would be Bosch. Don't know about pricing but Bosch does make good tools. I saw several hits on Google for sander reviews. Perhaps that will help with your decision.

Edit:  I mistook your original post thinking you were interested in an orbital or random orbital.


----------



## KenV (Dec 11, 2016)

There are three variants that I know of

Spindles 

Belts ( small edge sander)

Flat round patten 


Which style are you aiming for?


----------



## Carl Fisher (Dec 11, 2016)

I have the Rigid and really like it. You can do oscillating drum or belt and the price isn't too bad.

If you're on a really tight budget, surprisingly the Harbor Freight one gets reasonable reviews if you're not going to use it for heavy production work.


----------



## mmayo (Dec 11, 2016)

I have and love the Harbor Freight oscillating spindle sander.  If you clamp it to the table top it is near perfect.  I strongly suggest connecting it to your shop vacuum.

Be cautious if you like your fingers.  The top nut is a bit odd so pay attention to the directions molded into it.  The metal sizing washers are easy to lose and fall out.

If you can find a 20% off coupon it is a steal.


----------



## Super Dave (Dec 11, 2016)

I think the Rigid is the most versatile at a good price. It has a belt as well as spindles and a adjustable angle table.

Dave


----------



## adirondak5 (Dec 11, 2016)

Another vote for the Ridgid , I've had mine for a number of years now , very versatile with the spindles and belt


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 11, 2016)

What is an oscillator????


What is it that you want to do with the sander (if that is what you are asking about) before we all jump in and make recommendations. Oscillating sander can mean a lot of things. Help us help you.


----------



## budnder (Dec 11, 2016)

I've been happy with my Rigdig ( Home Depot Link ) 

I've gone to squaring off my tubed blanks with it because it's faster than doing it on my lathe with a sanding disk. I just have a little right angle jig that I hold the blank against and push into the belt sander as I spin the blank in my hand. I used to just get them close on the sander and then finish them on the lathe, but they were accurate enough coming of the Ridgid that I stopped doing the extra step. My blanks are round when I square them off (I turn my blanks round and use a collet to hold/drill on the lathe).

I also just finished my first couple of knife scales with it and was pretty impressed by how easy it was to shape handles using both belt mode and the oscillator spindle.

For me it was one of those tools that I think I'd really miss if it went away, though not sure I knew exactly why I needed it when I bought it.


----------



## leehljp (Dec 11, 2016)

jttheclockman said:


> What is an oscillator????
> 
> 
> What is it that you want to do with the sander (if that is what you are asking about) before we all jump in and make recommendations. Oscillating sander can mean a lot of things. Help us help you.



Oscillator is one that goes up and down as it spins. 

The Ridgid is more expensive, but it sure does more.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 11, 2016)

leehljp said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > What is an oscillator????
> ...




I know what an oscillating sander is  I have 3 of them. Never heard it called an "oscillator"

Is he looking for a spindle sander, an edge sander, a flat plate sander a combination of one or 2. This is the one everyone is pointing to and I have this one also but hardly ever use it. Got one of those ridiculous can not pass up prices. 


RIDGID Oscillating Edge/Belt Spindle Sander-EB4424 - The Home Depot


----------



## leehljp (Dec 11, 2016)

John T. 

That got me too at first, and my first thoughts were random orbital; then I figured it out.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 12, 2016)

leehljp said:


> John T.
> 
> That got me too at first, and my first thoughts were random orbital; then I figured it out.


----------



## vtgaryw (Dec 12, 2016)

Sorry if the word oscillator triggered some OCD... 

I meant oscillating spindle sander, as most of you guessed. I realize there are oscillating edge sanders as well, I should have been more specific.

Gary


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 12, 2016)

vtgaryw said:


> Sorry if the word oscillator triggered some OCD...
> 
> I meant oscillating spindle sander, as most of you guessed. I realize there are oscillating edge sanders as well, I should have been more specific.
> 
> ...



Well Gary, when you say low cost, that can mean many things. I am sure you are aware by now that does not mean best buy. There are many on the market. The one mentioned above is a good one as well as these that get pretty good reviews

Wise Buys: Benchtop Oscillating Spindle Sanders

Then there are better ones such as the Jet

Jet Benchtop Oscillating Spindle Sander | Rockler Woodworking and Hardware

Then there is a drill press that can be converted to an oscillating spindle sander and it makes having 2 tools in one if space is an issue. I bet not many people even knew it existed. 


watch the video

Shop Fox Oscillating Drill Press | WOOD Magazine


----------



## southernclay (Dec 12, 2016)

I've got the ridged and really like it, I've used it more as a belt sander than a spindle. I recently got the Grizzly spindle sander in a craigslist deal so I will leave the Ridgid set up as a belt sander from now on.


----------



## Phillip Kelley (Dec 12, 2016)

Ridgid ...Home Depot


----------



## moke (Dec 12, 2016)

I did some research on them a few years ago.....at outward appearances there are fewer actual models than meets the eye....what I found is that the Ryobi, one model of Grizzly, one of the Tritons, a craftsman and the HF are all the same machine in different colors.  So you might look into that, and see if another brand, looks familar.

This was a gift and I ended up with giving him the grizzly because it was the cheapest at the time, but I think that is a moving target.  

I have had the Delta for many years and it has served me well.   I don't think they market it anymore, but maybe Craigs list? I know a couple people that have the Ridgid....it has the belt option....they both love it.

There is also a higher tier, of Jet, PM and such but I am not sure if you are an occasional user that would suit your price wise.....


----------



## SteveG (Dec 12, 2016)

I have been working wood for a long time, and thus have the "Jet" oscillating spindle sander, (except mine is mustard colored and has the name "Powermatic" on it). It is a strong and useful tool for its specialized, one-use purpose. The Jet looks like the same tool, different paint job. If you have use for that purpose, I can strongly recommend it.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 12, 2016)

I have had a Clayton for over 30 years now and is a work horse for me. Not one problem. I believe they are not made any more but you can always find on ebay or craigs list I am sure. 


Clayton 146CLAYTON 9-Inch 1/2-Horsepower Benchtop Oscillating Spindle Sander with Drum Assortment, 110-Volt 1-Phase (B0000223S8) | Amazon price tracker / tracking, Amazon price history charts, Amazon price watches, Amazon price drop alerts | camelcam

Photo of mine sitting on a bench I made.


----------



## vtgaryw (Dec 13, 2016)

So looking online, a couple of things I noticed:

As someone else mentioned, the HF spindle sander is sold under about 6 different labels, and the price runs from $ 109 (Wen branded) to $ 179 or so.

I also looked at 3 from Grizzy (looking at under $ 200), and saw that their 1/2 HP one goes from $ 135, their 1/3 HP for $ 150 and their 1/4 HP for $ 195. 
I know HP rating isn't the only factor, there's also oscillations per minute as well as probably the length of the up/down motion, which no one seems to spec.)

I'm usually pretty picky about tools I buy, but this will only get occasional use so I'm willing to go with a no name brand.  But I don't want the thing to stall.  At a minimum, I want something that will sand 1" to 1-1/2" thick hardwood without bogging down.  Will the HF version do that?

Thanks,

Gary


----------



## joe966 (Dec 13, 2016)

I use the harbor freight drum sander. It is the same as the Wood River from woodcraft, just with a different label on it and it works great


----------



## leehljp (Dec 13, 2016)

vtgaryw said:


> So looking online, a couple of things I noticed:
> 
> I'm usually pretty picky about tools I buy, but this will only get occasional use so I'm willing to go with a no name brand.  But I don't want the thing to stall.  At a minimum, I want something that will sand 1" to 1-1/2" thick hardwood without bogging down.  Will the HF version do that?
> 
> ...



I used the HF oscillating sander in building a set of bunk beds this past summer for my daughter. I had lots of slat sanding, 36 to be exact and on both ends, and both sides, which meant 144 that were run across the oscillating spindle sander:
http://www.penturners.org/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=157256&stc=1&d=1481666282

To be honest, If I had it to do over again, I would go with the Ridgid belt/spindle oscillating sander. The versatility of the belt AND spindle really is helpful. Grizzly has recently come out with a belt & spindle sander.


----------



## sschering (Dec 13, 2016)

I have the Grizzly G0739 .  It sanded out 2 full walnut and maple electric guitar bodies with the big spindle on it. It killed it self a month later but I suspect the boys did some damage to the motor pushing it to hard while sanding the guitars. Grizzly replaced it free of charge. Still works great today.


----------



## alankulwicki7 (Dec 13, 2016)

I would recommend the Ridgid sander from Home Depot. It's a great tool and very versatile with both the belt and spindle options. I bought mine used on Craigslist for $100 and use it all the time.
FYI A friend of mine bought one new at HD and they let him use a 25% off coupon from Harbor Freight. He paid $150 plus tax....


----------



## Skie_M (Dec 13, 2016)

alankulwicki7 said:


> I would recommend the Ridgid sander from Home Depot. It's a great tool and very versatile with both the belt and spindle options. I bought mine used on Craigslist for $100 and use it all the time.
> FYI A friend of mine bought one new at HD and they let him use a 25% off coupon from Harbor Freight. He paid $150 plus tax....



SERIOUSLY?? 

I need to grab some of those coupons and hit them up for their lawn equipment ....


----------



## Jdubfudge (Dec 14, 2016)

I have had the ridgid now for about three years and really like it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

